# CNC Router/Laser Project Suggestions



## cncking (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi there, I run CNCKing.com and was wondering what direction I should go with my future CNC table router/laser projects - any suggestions out there as to what people are looking for and at what level of difficulty?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Jon welcome to the forum


----------



## cncking (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks... pretty quiet bunch!

Jon


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Quite.....*



cncking said:


> Thanks... pretty quiet bunch!
> 
> Jon


The CNC guys don't get in 'till nearly closing time.........VBG.


----------

